# Fts 8 foot fowlr



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

There are some corals but they're Colt coral and some monti


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats big, we need closer shots


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a171/tyty_220/9564734d.mp4


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

a friend of mine is just finishing a 8x2x2 acrylic tank build, it is going to be one huge SW tank. ill try and post some pics when its done.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

is that a big sailfin tang?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------

